# "Ich hab nichts zum Spielen!" - Fünf Tipps, wenn ihr nicht wisst, was ihr spielen sollt



## Gast1669461003 (6. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *"Ich hab nichts zum Spielen!" - Fünf Tipps, wenn ihr nicht wisst, was ihr spielen sollt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: "Ich hab nichts zum Spielen!" - Fünf Tipps, wenn ihr nicht wisst, was ihr spielen sollt


----------



## nigra (6. Februar 2016)

Also die Zeiten, in denen ich nichts zu spielen habe,  sind lange vorbei. Mittlerweile gibt es so viele Indie Spiele, dass ich selbst im Sommerloch überlegen muss, was ich zuerst spielen möchte. Dann gibt es noch Endlosspiele und MMO's wie Rust, in die man seine Freizeit pumpen kann und die ständig neuen Content erhalten und somit interessant bleiben. Meine "noch zu spielen"-Liste ist jedenfalls noch unendlich lang und ich werde sie mit Sicherheit nie abarbeiten können.


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mfgCarlos (6. Februar 2016)

Ich bin dabei meine Spieleliste(429) abzuarbeite. Ich gehe dabei so vor das ich diese Liste nach Erscheinungsjahr der Spiele sortiert habe und immer ein "altes" Spiel spiele und wenn es durchgespielt ist und ich keine Lust habe auf ein weiteres "altes", dann nehm ich ein "neues" aus der Liste sonst das nächste "alte".


----------



## Honigpumpe (6. Februar 2016)

Also, hier ist gerade tote Hose. Ich warte auf "Uncharted", dann kommen noch 'n paar Racer für die PS4, die hoffentlich einschlagen, bei "Driveclub" könnte sich mal wieder was tun, hm ... Irgendwie sagt mir im Februar nichts zu. Schon wieder "Far Cry"? Muß nicht sein. Immerhin gibt's jetzt keine Türme mehr. "Gravity Rush"? War schon auf der Vita komisch, aber ich bin eh nicht so der Japano-Freak. "Unravel" könnte was werden, vielleicht so gut wie "Limbo" oder "Ori", das steht unter Beobachtung.

Ansonsten, wenn die Konsole oder der PC mal kalt bleibt: Es gibt da auch diese analogen, mobilen, drahtlosen Dinger: nennen sich Bücher. Sind etwas aus der Mode gekommen, werden jetzt aber wieder retro.

EDIT: Mir ist so langweilig, daß ich schon wieder mit dem Korrigieren  anfange. In "Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert." stecken ein Kasus- und ein Numerusfehler. Es heißt "gemäß den Forumsregeln". Ich glaube, das sind meist die Süddeutschen, die in vorauseilendem Gehorsam einen Genitiv anbringen, wo er gar nicht hingehört, zum Beispiel bei "nahe des Hauses", "gegenüber des Hofs" oder "dank des Einsatzes". Kein Nordlicht nimmt da den Genitiv.


----------



## Honigpumpe (6. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte jetzt Lust auf "Space Taxi". Gibt's keinen Online-C64-Emulator da draußen? So einen C64 müßte man doch inzwischen selbst mit JavaScript überholen können, als würde der parken ...


----------



## belakor602 (6. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich nicht weiss was ich spielen soll spiele ich CSGO. Oder wenn Freunde gerade auch CSGO spielen. Ich habe 60 Freunde die das Spiel besitzen. Ich spiele oft CSGO. Über 900h schon


----------



## samuraifox (6. Februar 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt Lust auf "Space Taxi". Gibt's keinen Online-C64-Emulator da draußen? So einen C64 müßte man doch inzwischen selbst mit JavaScript überholen können, als würde der parken ...



Wenn das dein Ernst ist, dann habe ich hier was für dich: Neglect-O-Blog » Space Taxi Remake


----------



## Honigpumpe (6. Februar 2016)

samuraifox schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Ernst ist, dann habe ich hier was für dich: Neglect-O-Blog » Space Taxi Remake



Ja, das ist es. Was aber nicht geht, ist ein "Download"- Button. Ich will einen "Play"-Button! Das sollte doch mit JavaScript zu tun sein!

Außerdem wäre "Galaga '88" mal ganz cool. Das ist die beste "Galaga"-Version ...


----------



## batesvsronin (6. Februar 2016)

nach großen Titel wie Witcher 3 oder Fallout 4 überkommt einen dieses Gefühl immer besonders stark... :/


----------



## Honigpumpe (6. Februar 2016)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> nach großen Titel wie Witcher 3 oder Fallout 4 überkommt einen dieses Gefühl immer besonders stark... :/



Will ja auch nicht als Besserwisser rüberkommen. Heute wird so viel Aufwand in irgendwelche Games gesteckt, die keinen Spaß machen, da denke ich denke ich doch gerne an die Z80A-Zeiten zurück, Heute können die Schülerinnen und Schüler noch nicht einmal "das" von "dass" unterscheiden, also ja: Die Vergangenheit war irgendwie cooler: da waren wir noch nicht alle Analphabeten.


----------



## schokoeis (6. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht könnte man auch einfach mal ein gutes Buch lesen.


----------



## Holyangel (7. Februar 2016)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man auch einfach mal ein gutes Buch lesen.



Hab die meinsten in den Elder Scrolls Spielen schon durch


----------



## batesvsronin (7. Februar 2016)

ich hab das gar nicht auf dich bezogen...

aber ich kenne auch genug Leute in meinem Alter die dass/das und seit/seid nicht unterscheiden können. Ich finde wir leben in einem tollen Zeitalter, zumindest was die Technik angeht. Wir sind am Wendepunkt bezahlbarer VR und die Grafik wird immer echter... sicher ist es nicht immer alles das Gelbe vom EI, aber damals gabs auch Spiele wie ET oder so...  Ich weiß nicht was es da zu meckern gibt...


----------



## samuraifox (7. Februar 2016)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Hab die meinsten in den Elder Scrolls Spielen schon durch



Holyangel ich eröffne dir jetzt mal eine ganz neue Welt. Auch im Real Live gibt es Bücher. 

Entweder in physischer Form mit Seiten und so. Etwas zum berühren und erfahren. Die kann man auch ganz ohne Strom benutzen (zumindestens so lange die Sonne scheint) sich damit gemütlich in seine Lieblingsecke setzen und einfach in neue Welten abtauchen. Die Storys sind auch oft besser als jedes Spiel.

Wenn dir die elektronische Form lieber ist, dann kannst du das ganze auch am Computer lesen oder mit so kleinen Geräten, die dann aber beide Strom brauchen (auch wenn die Sonne scheint) ... Und das beste daran ist, dass du viele große Werke vollkommen kostenlos bekommen kannst. Hier als Beispiel nur mal die Romane von Charles Dickens: Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de für: Charles dickens: Kindle-Shop

Und da die ja an den Elder Scrolls Spielen gelegen ist, wie wäre es dann mit 2 Romanen, die genau in dieser Welt spielen.

Es gibt sie sowohl in Physischer wie in Elektronischer Form:

Die Höllenstadt: http://www.amazon.de/The-Elder-Scro..._14_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0XPHF8054TX9W24XYBP6
Der Seelenlord: http://www.amazon.de/The-Elder-Scrolls-Der-Seelenlord/dp/3833225289




Besondere Empfehlung von mir (und das ist jetzt vollkommen ernst gemeint) sind für Fantasy-Fans die Bücher von Richard Schwartz. 

Insbesondere hier seine Askir Reihe:
http://www.amazon.de/Das-Geheimnis-...822151&sr=1-1&keywords=Richard+Schwartz+Askir
http://www.amazon.de/Die-Eule-von-A...822201&sr=8-6&keywords=Richard+Schwartz+Askir <- Unbedingt nach Band 5 der Askir Reihe lesen, also noch vor "Der Kronrat"
Anschließend dann die Götterkriege-Reihe, die eine Fortsetzung der Askir Reihe ist: http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...iege&rh=i:aps,k:Richard+Schwartz+Götterkriege
http://www.amazon.de/Inquisitor-von...sr=8-8&keywords=Richard+Schwartz+Götterkriege <- Diesen Band zwischen Band 4 und 5 der Götterkriegereihe lesen.

Wenn ihr hier durch seit (oder mitten drin seit), habt ihr Lust auf das nächste Spiel garantiert ... Insbesondere wahrscheinlich Fantasy Rollenspiele. 

Ach ja und für die Witcher-Fans unter uns sollten die folgenden Bücher Plichtlektüre sein:

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_kk_1?...ywords=sapkowski+hexer&ie=UTF8&qid=1454822765

Die Romane sind die Grundlage für die Spiele und stellen die Vorgeschichte zur Spielereihe da. Nach dem durchlesen startet ihr eine neue Runde Witcher 1 - 3 ... garantiert.

Und für die Lesefaulen unter uns gibt es das ganze auch noch auf die Ohren:

Richard Schwartz: http://www.audible.de/search/ref=a_...refixRefmarker=nb_sb_ss_i_0_7&sprefix=Richard
Die Witcher Romane: http://www.audible.de/search?ie=UTF...2_srchBin&qid=1454823145&searchSize=20&sr=1-2 <- Leider fehlen hier die Kurzgeschichtenbände.


----------



## Holyangel (7. Februar 2016)

Ne echt jetzt? Bücher gibt es wirklich auch außerhalb von Computerspielen? Das sind doch nur Legenden!


----------



## Batze (7. Februar 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Außerdem wäre "Galaga '88" mal ganz cool. Das ist die beste "Galaga"-Version ...


Gibt doch genug Emulatoren im Netz. Einfach mal suchen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. Februar 2016)

Wenn Du MAME meinst: das läuft nicht mehr in Windows 10. Lief schon ab Vista nicht mehr. Der übliche Windows-Nerv.


----------



## Batze (7. Februar 2016)

Also unter W 7 gibt es keine Probleme.

Versuch es mal mit dem, zumindest wird W 10 da mit aufgeführt. KLICK


----------



## Gemar (7. Februar 2016)

Schöner Artikel, aber wenn einem trotz voller Bibliothek nichts anspricht sollte man vielleicht auch mal die Kiste auslassen und was ganz anderes tun. Jonglieren, Kuchen backen, das Zimmer umstellen, Aufgräumen, Freunde besuchen, Sport machen, und und und ...


----------



## Honigpumpe (7. Februar 2016)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Hab die meinsten in den Elder Scrolls Spielen schon durch



Läsest Du Bucher mal aufmerksam und nicht nur zwischen Tür und Angel, dann müßtest Du eigentlich inzwischen begriffen haben, daß es nicht "Elder Scrolls Spielen" heißen kann.

Was ist das für ein Defekt, der Leute ständig den Bindestrich vergessen läßt? Ich bin mal aufgewachsen in einem "Hermann-Löns-Ring". Da steht nicht "Hermann Löns Ring" oder "Hermann Löns-Ring"; sondern durchgekoppelt "Hermann-Löns-Ring". Guckt euch doch mal Straßenschilder an!


----------



## Batze (7. Februar 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Läsest Du Bucher mal aufmerksam und nicht nur zwischen Tür und Angel, dann müßtest Du eigentlich inzwischen begriffen haben, daß es nicht "Elder Scrolls Spielen" heißen kann.
> 
> Was ist das für ein Defekt, der Leute ständig den Bindestrich vergessen läßt? Ich bin mal aufgewachsen in einem "Hermann-Löns-Ring". Da steht nicht "Hermann Löns Ring" oder "Hermann Löns-Ring"; sondern durchgekoppelt "Hermann-Löns-Ring". Guckt euch doch mal Straßenschilder an!


Andere schreiben auch Bücher statt Bucher. Also erstmal unter den eigenem Teppich kehren bevor man hier den Deutschlehrer rauslässt..


----------



## SGDrDeath (7. Februar 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Läsest Du Bucher mal aufmerksam und nicht nur  zwischen Tür und Angel, dann müßtest Du eigentlich inzwischen begriffen  haben, daß es nicht "Elder Scrolls Spielen" heißen kann.
> 
> Was ist das für ein Defekt, der Leute ständig den Bindestrich vergessen  läßt? Ich bin mal aufgewachsen in einem "Hermann-Löns-Ring". Da steht  nicht "Hermann Löns Ring" oder "Hermann Löns-Ring"; sondern  durchgekoppelt "Hermann-Löns-Ring". Guckt euch doch mal Straßenschilder  an!


Kennst du den Spruch mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen?



Batze schrieb:


> Andere schreiben auch Bücher statt Bucher. Also erstmal unter den eigenem Teppich kehren bevor man hier den Deutschlehrer rauslässt..


Nicht nur das, er ist auch noch Anhänger der alten Rechtschreibung oder ß-Fetischist.

Vor allem ist es schon recht witzig, hat er doch hier im Thread folgendes geschrieben:



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Will ja auch nicht als Besserwisser  rüberkommen. Heute wird so viel Aufwand in irgendwelche Games gesteckt,  die keinen Spaß machen, da denke ich denke ich doch gerne an die  Z80A-Zeiten zurück, Heute können die Schülerinnen und Schüler noch nicht  einmal "das" von "dass" unterscheiden, also ja: Die Vergangenheit war  irgendwie cooler: da waren wir noch nicht alle Analphabeten.


----------



## Honigpumpe (9. Februar 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Kennst du den Spruch mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen?



Ja, den kenne ich. Aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Ich schreibe nicht "Erich Kästner Straße" oder "Fisch KI". Das ist auch nach neuer Rechtschreibung falsch.



> Nicht nur das, er ist auch noch Anhänger der alten Rechtschreibung oder ß-Fetischist.



Und was bin ich deshalb in Deinen Augen? EIn WIlhelminist? Ein Nazi? Ist jeder, der die neue Rechtschreibung schlecht findet, in Deinen Augen ein Idiot?

Sorry, bei solchen Antworten werde ich wirklich giftig.

Schreib doch nach neuer Rechtschreibung, wenn Du willst, ich werde da keinen Streit lostreten. Vielleicht werde ich mal begründen, warum mir die neue Rechtschreibung nicht gefällt, aber ich werde deshalb nicht ausfallend. Laß mir deshalb bitte auch die Rechtschreibung, die ich besser finde.

Außerdem redet man über Anwesende nicht in der dritten Person.


----------



## SGDrDeath (9. Februar 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ja, den kenne ich. Aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Ich schreibe nicht "Erich Kästner Straße" oder "Fisch KI". Das ist auch nach neuer Rechtschreibung falsch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hab ich wohl ins Schwarze getroffen und der Klugscheißer muss aufstampfen, weil ihm aufgezeigt wurde dass er nicht besser ist als diejenigen, über die er sich so mokiert.

Wird dir nicht helfen, du bist nicht besser bei der Rechtschreibung als die, über die du dich aufregst. Genauer gesagt bist du noch schlimmer wie man an meinen Zitaten von dir sieht, da sind deutlich mehr Fehler drin. Und nein, damit meine ich nicht deine Bevorzugung der alten Rechtschreibung.

Du solltest es also lieber sein lassen dich über die Rechtschreibung anderer aufzuregen, du blamierst dich damit nur. Auch wenn du es nicht merkst oder wahrhaben willst.

Davon ab brauchst du mehr frische Luft oder ein Anti-Aggressions-Training.


----------



## Honigpumpe (9. Februar 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Da hab ich wohl ins Schwarze getroffen und der Klugscheißer muss aufstampfen, weil ihm aufgezeigt wurde dass er nicht besser ist als diejenigen, über die er sich so mokiert.



Naja, geht so. Vor "und" fehlt ein Komma, vor "dass" sowieso. Wenn Du glaubst, das sei tolle Rechtschreibung, dann lasse ich Dich mal in diesem Glauben. Ins Schwarze hast Du jedenfalls nicht getroffen, allenfallens ins Blaue.


----------



## Batze (9. Februar 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Naja, geht so. Vor "und" fehlt ein Komma, vor "dass" sowieso. Wenn Du glaubst, das sei tolle Rechtschreibung, dann lasse ich Dich mal in diesem Glauben. Ins Schwarze hast Du jedenfalls nicht getroffen, allenfallens ins Blaue.



Ich glaube du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert. 
Es geht nicht darum das der ein oder andere hier und da seine kleinen Fehler macht, sondern darum das du dich über solche Kleinigkeiten aufregst und dabei in dem Post wo du dich aufregst nicht besser bist.
Unfehlbar ist da nämlich keiner von uns, auch du nicht.


----------



## SGDrDeath (9. Februar 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Naja, geht so. Vor "und" fehlt ein Komma, vor  "dass" sowieso. Wenn Du glaubst, das sei tolle Rechtschreibung, dann  lasse ich Dich mal in diesem Glauben. Ins Schwarze hast Du jedenfalls  nicht getroffen, allenfallens ins Blaue.


An diesem Beitrag merkt  jeder normale Mensch das ich in Schwarze getroffen habe, nur du  natürlich nicht. 

Woran das wohl liegt? An deiner gnadenlosen Überheblichkeit, die du natürlich nicht bemerkst.

Davon  ab hast du in diesem kurzen Beitrag 2 Fehler produziert, womit du dir  mal wieder selber ins Knie schießt. Deine Fehlerquote ist damit weitaus  größer als meine. Und das, obwohl ich noch nicht mal, im Gegensatz zu  dir, Rechtschreibflames starte oder behaupte perfekt zu schreiben. Also  lass es lieber, wenn du dich nicht noch weiter blamieren willst.



Batze schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert.
> Es geht nicht darum das der ein oder andere hier und da seine kleinen Fehler macht, sondern darum das du dich über solche Kleinigkeiten aufregst und dabei in dem Post wo du dich aufregst nicht besser bist.
> Unfehlbar ist da nämlich keiner von uns, auch du nicht.


Bingo, genau das ist der Punkt, den er in seiner Überheblichkeit, die er ja gar nicht zeigen will laut eigener Aussage, nicht bemerkt.

 Mir fällt daher auf: Er kennt den Spruch mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen, verstanden hat er ihn aber nicht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Februar 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> An diesem Beitrag merkt  jeder normale Mensch das ich in Schwarze getroffen habe, nur du  natürlich nicht.



Ich sehe nur, auch an diesem Satz wieder, daß Du "das" nicht von "dass" unterscheiden kannst, mir aber Überheblichkeit unterstellst, weil ich es kann. Und nein, Dein Diskussionsstil gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Wenn es Dir damit besser geht zu glauben, ich sei überheblich, dann bitte schön, dann kann und will ich Dir auch nicht mehr helfen. Wie hieß es mal so schön: Von unten sieht Wissen immer wie Arroganz aus.


----------



## Taiwez (10. Februar 2016)

Anderen Leuten Dummheit zu unterstellen, nur weil sie in einem Forum, in dem sie in ihrer Freizeit (!) schreiben, ein s vergessen, *ist *arrogant. Ich weiss ja nicht, wer dir in dein Müsli gepieselt hat, aber lasse deine schlechte Laune doch bitte woanders und nicht hier im Forum aus. Damit hilfst du uns und vor allem auch dir selbst, da du dich so nicht über uns kleine Analphabeten ärgern musst und wir deine geschwollene Redensweise hier nicht ertragen müssen.

Ist ja lächerlich, wie wichtig sich hier einige nehmen...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Februar 2016)

Wäre fesch, wenn ihr entweder zum Thema zurückkommt oder den Thread wie alle anderen Online-Specials gebührend verrotten und in der Versenkung verschwinden lasst. Das Leben ist zu kurz, um sich im Internet wegen Rechtschreibung anzufeinden, Leute. Spielt lieber was.


----------



## SGDrDeath (10. Februar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wäre fesch, wenn ihr entweder zum Thema zurückkommt oder den Thread wie alle anderen Online-Specials gebührend verrotten und in der Versenkung verschwinden lasst. Das Leben ist zu kurz, um sich im Internet wegen Rechtschreibung anzufeinden, Leute. Spielt lieber was.


Ich feinde doch keinen an, ich spiele doch nur mit unserem arroganten Freund der selbst die deutsche Rechtschreibung nicht beherrscht und massig Fehler provoziert. Leider ist er nur nicht lernfähig und plustert sich immer nur auf um sich noch mehr zu blamieren.

Aber gut ich lass ihn in Ruhe, bringt ja eh nichts, weil er nichts bemerkt. Ich frag mich nur wie oft er mit diesem Benehmen in der Realität auf die Schnauze fällt und deswegen hier den großen Zampano spielt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2016)

Also ich kenne das nicht. Ich hab eigentlich immer was zum Zocken und Spaß daran, schon seit C64 Zeiten.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Februar 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Analphabeten



hihi, taiwez hat "anal" gesagt. *kicher*


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Februar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wäre fesch, wenn ihr entweder zum Thema zurückkommt oder den Thread wie alle anderen Online-Specials gebührend verrotten und in der Versenkung verschwinden lasst. Das Leben ist zu kurz, um sich im Internet wegen Rechtschreibung anzufeinden, Leute. Spielt lieber was.



Gut, danke für die Moderation. Dann werden wir das tun. Laßt uns wieder über Spiele unterhalten. Ich hab's nur einfach satt, wenn ich ständig für meine angeblich falsche Rechtschreibung angefeindet werde. Wenn ich korrigiere, dann eigentlich auch so, daß auch Neuschreiber was davon haben, ich tue es nicht mit Arroganz, sondern nur aus Hilfsbereitschaft. Weiß auch gar nicht, was da "geschwollen" sein soll.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Februar 2016)

Es gibt tatsächlich ein Spiel von mir. Hier mal: www.phrood.com. Wer "Ori" einfach fand: hier wird mal richtig geknobelt! Für die Schummler ist auch eine Lösungsroutine dabei. Braucht Java 8.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2016)

Hier mal was für die richtig alten Spiele(r):
D-Fend Reloaded: Übersicht.

Da laufen alle DOS-Kracher und man kann mit Hilfe von ISOs die CD-Einlegerei vermeiden.


----------

